
Augmenting Human Potential with Omatum - technologyvault
https://www.omatum.com/
======
abra_kadabra
So I was excited to understand what this tool was all about, but I got lost in
the text pretty quickly. At first it seemed like a personal organization tool,
then it looked like a team management tool, then I wasn't really sure and
bailed. If you were giving me an elevator pitch, what would it be?

------
dasil003
The sales pitch here seems to be: we can organize your whole life better than
you can, but in order to buy into that I have to believe that technology is
capable of being better at general purpose intelligence than a human, which is
obviously not the case today. This quote attempts to speak to the
technological advantage:

> _The human brain processes twelve tasks per minute. Omatum can process,
> maintain, and update 60 tasks per open instance at the speed of your CPU._

It's unclear how this is defined, but one thing is for sure, I don't measure
my success or happiness by number of tasks processed. Personally my goal is
make solid progress on one critical task each day, and I put a lot of effort
to optimizing those tasks, and clearing other blockers and mental detritus
(which, btw, often comes in the form of random apps, tools and notifications).
I'm open to the idea of data-driven tools helping me make better decisions,
but doing things faster is not a good pitch by itself.

There is supposedly some underlying tech here with broad applicability that
drives all these products, but the marketing neither describes that tech, nor
does it explain a concrete use case. As a result, neither the engineer nor the
consumer in me sees a compelling value proposition.

My advice is go concrete, and prove your value for one specific use-case
first. If you can get a passionate group of users around that then you can
build on that. Going too broad before you have traction will likely elicit a
"meh" response from most visitors.

------
bykovich2
> Life is a complicated symphony of events, it isn't easy to arrange a perfect
> solution on your own.

Implicit here is the assumption that there is a problem (life itself?) to
which a solution can be arranged, and that "arranging a perfect solution" is a
worthy aim.

Why does one need to seek a "solution" to a symphony?

------
jxramos
I don't buy it, but I do like the general idea of intelligence augmentation
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intelligence_amplification](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intelligence_amplification)

------
sp527
I honestly thought this was a parody and kept scrolling in hope of a punchline
:(

